

Ask HN: Is there a service for asking others to poke holes in your plan? - eavc

I recently bought the domain 'disabuse.me' and am considering this idea as an option for what to do with it.
======
kd0amg
There are probably message boards full of snarky, or perhaps civil, users who
would be glad to tell you what's wrong with any idea you propose (discussions
on halfbakery.com often go this way, though it seems to be generally expected
that the cunning plan hasn't been fully thought through). Would this service
be meant to focus the naysaying discussion to users with known credentials?

~~~
eavc
Known credentials, not necessarily. But it would put a priority on increasing
the visibility of good input and diminishing the snark and bluster, and
culturally, it would be tuned toward intelligent civility.

Think HN-style comment ranking, for instance.

However, if someone were to verify relevant credentials, then that would be
indicated visually somehow such as with a small icon or a highlight color for
their name.

An alternative idea I have is to be more active in curating the content --
make it a blog and disabuse common misunderstandings in a comprehensive and
constructive way. A link to that entry would serve as a convenient and
comprehensive way to address those issues whenever and wherever the popped up.

~~~
kd0amg
So if not the curated blog, what would be the difference between what you're
thinking of and making something like a section of stackexchange?

~~~
eavc
That's a good question -- I don't know enough about SE to answer it right now.

My impression of SE is that it is about asking and answering questions -- for
the site I envision, the question is always implied as "Am I wrong?" and you
lay out your plan. This matters because people expect questions to be precise,
but that doesn't translate well to trying to find errors in reasoning unless
you already have a theory.

------
eavc
Since I see 4 votes and one comment, I assume those people are asking the
question along with me with those votes.

If I'm wrong, voters, let me know.

